

Ask HN: Uptime monitoring services - ctingom

What is the best uptime monitoring service? Which one do you use?
======
mikeyur
There are a lot. I've used JustUptime before and had a good experience. A few
friends swear by Pingdom.

~~~
ctingom
Awesome. I'll check out JustUptime and give it a try, it's less expensive than
Pingdom.

------
pclark
what are you monitoring?

~~~
ctingom
A commercial web app.

